# ACPI errors during boot

## kardolus

Hi there,

I am getting a bunch of ACPI errors during boot.

```

# dmesg | grep -i ACPI 

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

ACPI: Core revision 20090521

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: missing confirmations, switch off interrupt mode.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: Marking method _OSC as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7038e8c), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT 3f380c90 00239 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 3f37fe10 001C7 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 3f380f10 000D0 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 3f37ef10 00083 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [OVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

```

The computer boots and I am able to work on it, but I am wondering what these errors mean and how I can resolve them.

Im running the linux-2.6.31-gentoo kernel.

Cheers.

----------

## 86me

I'm getting similar errors as well

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux bigred 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #8 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 5 18:04:31 UTC 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

# dmesg|grep -i ACPI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cff90000 - 00000000cffa8000 (ACPI data)
> 
> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cffa8000 - 00000000cffd0000 (ACPI NVS)
> ...

 

# cat /var/log/messages |grep -i error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul 23 09:57:29 bigred kernel: [    0.276845] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [ECEN] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
> 
> Jul 23 09:57:29 bigred kernel: [    0.276850] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\] (Node ffffffff82367240), AE_NOT_FOUND
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 6.238689] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]
> 
> [ 6.238692] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver 
> ...

 

Looks like it could possibly be a kernel misconfiguration.

 :Question: 

----------

## mimosinnet

 *86me wrote:*   

> [ 6.238689] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]
> 
> [ 6.238692] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver 

 

I was having this issue and disabling CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 in the kernel seems to solve the issue. You can follow the discussion in this thread.

Cheers!

----------

## 86me

What a crazy coincidence. I was looking at my loaded modules today (lsmod) and saw i2c_piix4 loaded. It seemed out of place to me and I was going to look a bit more into whether or not it was necessary for my system.

I will give your suggestion a try and post back with my results.

----------

